# Problem starting computer...



## Mudman149 (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm having trouble starting my computer lately. When I hit the power button on the computer the light comes on and the fans run, but a few seconds later it all shuts back down. I bought a new power supply thinking maybe that was the prob, but it didn't seem to help. I also noticed that the fans run slower than normal. There are times when I turn it on and the fans run at the higher rate and thats usually when the computer will boot up, but only for a short time then it all shuts back down. One other thing I noticed is when I unplug the 4 prong plug from the motherboard and power it up everything runs full bore but my hard drive doesnt seem to kick in. It's got me pretty baffled. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

it sounds like the power button is sticking in the case. use the mobo manual and disconnect the wires that power it up. it should be 2 pins covered with a connector marked PWR or POWER. these wires go to the front of the case where the power on button is located. once this is removed you can start it by touching these 2 pins with somthing metal, like a screwdriver. see does the pc start up and continue to run.

i would leave the mobo with all the proper connections in place for the moment. that 4 prong connector - is it a square piece or 4 pins inline (molex)? either way it should remain connected, otherwise the mobo isn't getting the power needed to run.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

you might have bought a defective power supply. which one did you get?


----------



## TheKolkster (Oct 31, 2004)

Your CPU could be overheating. Is there anyway you can check the temperature?


----------



## Mudman149 (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Freddy. I'll check the power button for sticking. That didn't even cross my mind. I bought an ES-350w power supply which is 100 more watts than my old one, but I'm still getting the same reaction from the computer as I was getting with the old PSU. If all fails I'll try another unit. The 3 fans in my case all run and have been blown and cleaned pretty regularly. Other than that though I don't know how to check the temp on the thing. Firt I need to figure out how to get those dang metal brackets off the cpu fan


----------



## Mudman149 (Apr 19, 2006)

"that 4 prong connector - is it a square piece or 4 pins inline (molex)?"

Yeah it's a square piece.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

what make supply did you get? the market is flooded with inferior units now, all due to price competition, and not quality competition.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

post the PC specs and the mobo model number. you didn't add any new devices recently to the system? 
when you disconnected the 4 pin power connector to the mobo did you get as far as a POST screen?
make sure all power connections are in place. disconnect and reconnect them all to be sure - you could also reseat the RAM and any expansion cards.


----------

